# Phoenix Worms



## Oorgle (Jul 19, 2007)

There have been one or two other topics on phoenix worms, but not much feedback about them. I want to try and raise L2+ mantids on them. I want to do this mainly, because they seem to be more convienent to use in my current situation. The stat chart on them seems to favor them over other sources of food (http://www.mantisplace.com/feedercare.html#PW), but I want some real feedback from owners. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MikhailsDinos (Jul 19, 2007)

I feed them to my reptiles, But I now use them for my mantis. I've found they love them, but I was feeding a Religiosa, they eat anything! I'm guesting that the flower mantis wont take them? I have not tried with them yet?


----------

